# كيف تعمل الطائرات



## fullbank (28 ديسمبر 2006)

مدخـل إلى الطائرة
تعريف الطائرة: هي مركبة أثقل من الهواء ذات محرك تستطيع الطيران في الهواء اعتماداً على قوة الرفع المتولدة على أجنحتها.
ذكرنا في التعريف بأن الطائرات هي مركبات أثقل من الهواء وذلك بالمقارنة مع المركبات الأخرى كالمنطاد ( البالون الطائر ) أو الحوامة فكلاهما أخف من الهواء وهذا ما يجعل الهواء قادراً على حملهما بدون وجود أجنحة.
هناك أنواع أخرى تعتبر أثقل من الهواء كالهيلوكبتر، إلا أن الطائرات تختلف عن المركبات الأثقل من الهواء الأخرى بأن لها جناحان صلبان و سطوح تحكم و أجزاء متحركة في كل من الجناح والذيل، هذه الأجزاء تمكنها من توجيه طيرانها و قوة دفعها، كما أن لها محركات خاصة من أجل تحقيق الطيران المنتظم أو الطيران صعودا ً وهبوطاً.
تتراوح الطائرات الحديثة بين الطائرات ذات الوزن الخفيف و التي لا يزيد وزنها عن 46كغ و المصممة لنقل طيار فقط، إلى الطائرات الجامبو العملاقة و القادرة على نقل عدة مئات من المسافرين أو عدة مئات الأطنان من الحمولة، و تزن هذه الطائرات تقريباًً 454 طناً.
أحياناً يتم تهيئة الطائرات للاستعمالات المخصصة، حالياً يوجد ما يسمى طائرات برية ( والتي تقلع من الأرض و تهبط على الأرض مباشرة ) و طائرات بحرية ( طائرات تقلع وتهبط من و على المياه ) و الطائرات البرمائية ( والتي تستطيع الإقلاع والهبوط سواء على البر أو المياه )، والطائرات ذات الإقلاع و الهبوط العمودي حيث تقلع نتيجة دفع الغازات النفاثة من محركاتها الدوارة أو أجنحتها الدوارة (أي أن المحركات تغير اتجاهها بحيث يكون نفث الغازات نحو الأسفل أو الجناح هو الذي يدور حول محوره الطويل بحيث يصبح دفع المحركات للأعلى بدلاً من أن يكون للأمام) وبعد الإقلاع تعتمد على الطيران بواسطة أجنحتها.

-طائرة Ultralight- 
وهي طائرة خفيفة بمقعد واحد ذات محرك مروحي تحمل أقل من 20 لتر من الوقود و تستطيع حمل 115كغ


-طائرة Pontoons-
وهي طائرة قادرة على الإقلاع و الهبوط على المياه، و على الرغم من هذه الميزة إلا أن هذه الميزة تجعلها محدودة الاستخدام


-طائرة STOL-
ذات إقلاع سريع وهبوط سريع إذ تقلع ضمن مدرج طوله 200متر فقط، وهناك نمط آخر للإقلاع ضمن مدرج صغير وهي طائرات (VOTL) أو طائرات الإقلاع و الهبوط العمودي



- طائرة F-14 -
وهي من أوائل طائرات قوى الجوية الأميركية، وهي مثل ب (F-15) صممت للإقلاع من حاملات الطائرات، سرعتها القصوى 2400كم/س .



- طائرة Boeing747 -
و التي اشتهرت باسم جامبو Jumbo ,وهي طائرة تجارية مثالية، كانت من أوائل الطائرات النفاثة الضخمة، قامت بأول رحلة لها عام 1970، وقد تصل سرعتها إلى 855 كم/س
كيف تطير الطـائرة
تطير الطائرات بسبب إحداث أجنحتها لقوى الرفع (Lift) و هي القوى الموجهة للأعلى في الطائرة.
عندما يمر الهواء حول الأجنحة تقوم الأجنحة بتغيير اتجاه الهواء، إن للجناح شكلاً مميزاً له القدرة على إحداث القوة القادرة على رفع الطائرة و التي تسمى (قوة الرفع Lift Force)، إن المقطع العرضي للجناح يأخذ شكل حاجب العين (أي أنه متقعر) وهكذا يكون السطح العلوي أطول من السطح السفلي للجناح. تنتج قوة الرفع في الأساس بسبب دفع أجنحة الطائرة للهواء الذي يمر بجانبها للأسفل، و كرد فعل الهواء يقوم الهواء بدفع الجناح للأعلى.
هنالك ما يسمى زاوية الهجوم (Angle of Attack) وهي الزاوية التي يصنعها الجناح مع تيار الهواء المار (انظر الرسم الإيضاحي آخر الصفحة)، هنالك أيضاً ما يدعى باسم (حافة الهجوم Leading Edge) وهي الحافة الأمامية للجناح التي تكون بمواجهة الهواء، وأيضاً توجد (حافة الفرار أو الإدبار Trailing Edge) و هي الحافة الخلفية للجناح و التي يترك عندها الهواء الجناح، في المقطع العرضي تكون كلاً من حافتي الهجوم و الفرار ممثلتين بنقطتين فقط في مقدمة مقطع الجناح وفي مؤخرته.
عندما تكون الطائرة في طور الإقلاع أو الطيران المستوي فإن حافة الهجوم للجناح تكون أعلى من حافة الفرار أو حافة الإدبار. و عندما يتحرك الجناح خلال الهواء تقوم زاوية الهجوم بدفع الهواء إلى أسفل الجناح. الهواء المتدفق أعلى الجناح ينحرف للأسفل أيضاً لأنه ينساب على الشكل المصمم خصيصاً للجناح.
إن ازدياد زاوية الهجوم يؤدي إلى ازدياد قوة الرفع على الجناح لأن هذا يؤدي إلى انحراف أكبر للهواء نحو الأسفل، لكن لهذا الازدياد حد يتحول بعد الجناح إلى حالة الانهيار، وسنتناول هذه الحالة فيما بعد إنشاء الله.
القانون الثالث من قوانين الحركة (التي صاغها الفيزيائي الإنجليزي إسحاق نيوتن) يقول بأن: لكل فعل رد فعل يساويه في المقدار ويعاكسه في الاتجاه. في هذه الحالة دفع الأجنحة للهواء إلى الأسفل هو الفعل، بينما دفع الهواء للأجنحة إلى الأعلى هو رد الفعل، هذا ما يسبب قوة الرفع للطائرة و هي القوة العمودية للأعلى في الطائرة. 

يمكن تفسير قوة الرفع أيضا بواسطة مبادئ برنولي و التي تنص على أنه: عند الحركة السريعة للمائع (كالهواء) فإنه يتعرض لضغط أقل من الضغط الذي يتعرض له في حالة الحركة البطيئة للمائع. (سرعة عالية تؤدي إلى ضغط قليل، وسرعة منخفضة تؤدي إلى ضغط عالي)
نتيجة لكون سطح الجناح العلوي أصغر من سطح الجناح السفلي (نتيجة لتقعر الجناح) فإن الهواء أعلى جناح الطائرة يتحرك بسرعة أكبر وضغط أقل منه تحت الجناح، الضغط العالي تحت الجناح يؤدي إلى رفع الجناح، وهكذا يمكن إيجاد قوة الرفع المتولد بمعادلات مشتقة من مبادئ برنولي.

القوى الأساسية المؤثرة على الطائرة:
1-قوة الرفع (Lift Force) واحدة من القوى الأربع الرئيسية التي تؤثر على الطائرة، وقد ذكرنا فيما فوق كيفية تولد هذه القوة.
2-الوزن: (Weight) هو قوة تعاكس قوة الرفع لأنه يؤثر باتجاه يعاكس قوة الرفع، يجب أن يتم التغلب على وزن الطائرة من قبل قوة الرفع الناتجة عن الأجنحة، فإذا كانت طائرة تزن 4.5 طناً فإن قوة الرفع الناتجة عن الأجنحة يجب أن تكون أكبر من 4.5 طناً لكي تستطيع الطائرة الإقلاع عن الأرض. يجب أن يكون تصميم الجناح قوياً بشكل كافٍ لرفع الطائرة عن الأرض.
3-الدفع: (Thrust) هي القوة التي تدفع الطائرة للأمام، تنشأ من خلال جملة الدفع سواء كانت مراوح (مروحة واحدة في المقدمة أو أكثر على الأجنحة) أو نفاثة أو مزيج من الاثنين معاً.
4-قوة الجر: (Drag) تؤثر على كامل الطائرة قوة رابعة هي قوة الجر أو الإعاقة، و يتولد الجر لأن حركة أي جسم خلال مائع (كعبور الطائرة في الهواء) تسبب احتكاكاً و لأنها يجب أن تزيح المائع من طريقها. سطح الرفع العلوي للجناح – على سبيل المثال – يولد قوة رفع جيدة جداً، و لكن بسبب حجمه الكبير فإنه يولد أيضاً كمية لا يستهان بها من قوة الجر، و لهذا السبب الطائرات المقاتلة و الطائرات القاذفة تكون ذات أجنحة ضيقة، و على العكس؛ فإن طائرات رش المبيدات -و التي تطير بسرعة بطيئة نسبيا-ً قد تكون ذات أجنحة كبيرة وثخينة لأن قوة الرفع العالية أهم من كمية الجر المرافق لها. تصغر قوة الجر في الطائرات من خلال التصميم الأيروديناميكي الانسيابي للطائرة، و بأشكال انزلاقية تسهل حركة الطائرة خلال الهواء.
إن تحدي الطيران هو إقامة التوازن بين هذه القوى الأربع. فعندما تكون الدفع الدفع أكبر من قوة الجر تزداد سرعة الطائرة. وعندما تكون قوة الرفع أكبر من قوة الوزن ستعلو الطائرة. و باستخدام "سطوح التحكم" (Control Surfaces) و"أنظمة دفع" مختلفة، يمكن للطيار (الكابتن) أن يدير عملية التوازن بين هذه القوى الأربعة لتغيير الاتجاه و السرعة، فمثلاً: يمكن للطيار أن يقلل من قوة الدفع لكي يبطئ أو ينخفض، كما يمكنه أن يخفض "ذراع الهبوط" (عجلات الطائرة أو Landing Gear) في تيار الهواء و ينشر حواجب الهبوط على الأجنحة Spoilers لزيادة الجر والذي يحدث ذات التأثير لتقليل الدفع. يمكن للطيار زيادة الدفع ( و ذلك بواسطة ضم ذراع الهبوط و حواجب الهبوط ) إما لزيادة السرعة أو للصعود .

صور إيضاحية لمبدأ تولد الرفع في الجناح 

الجزء الأول:
كيفية تدفق الهواء حول الجناح محدثاً قوة الرفع 


الجزء الثاني:
زوايا الهجوم و علاقتها بتدفق الهواء


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 يناير 2007)

بـــــــــارك اللـــــه فيك اخي الحبيب الفاضل/ fullbank ,,
و مشكور علي هذا الموضوع الرائـــــــــــع 
و اتمني منك الاستمرار فيه قدر الامكان مع الشرح المبسط كما تفضلت بشرحك هذا  

و رجا بسيط اذا امكن تزويد الموضوع ببعض الصور البسيطه , نكون شاكريــن جــــــدا 

سـاقوم بتثبيت الموضوع للاهميته , و ارجـــــو منـــــــك الاستمرار قـــــدر الامكان ​


----------



## الحسين محمد2 صالح (13 يناير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً 
لدى مشروع تصميم وتنفيذ طائرة بدون طيار،أرجو المساعدة


----------



## مامهندس (21 يناير 2007)

أخي الكريم

لك الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع الهام والشرح المبسط
واضم صوتي الى صوت ألاخ الحسين في مواصلة الموضوع .

من خلال قرأتي لموضوعك الكريم أشكل على تناقض العبارتين الاتيتين:

*(، إن المقطع العرضي للجناح يأخذ شكل حاجب العين (أي أنه متقعر) وهكذا يكون السطح العلوي أطول من السطح السفلي للجناح.)

*( نتيجة لكون سطح الجناح العلوي أصغر من سطح الجناح السفلي (نتيجة لتقعر الجناح) فإن الهواء أعلى جناح الطائرة يتحرك بسرعة أكبر وضغط أقل منه تحت الجناح،)

أرجو منك التكرم والتوضيح وهل هناك صور مرفقه لأنه لايظهر لدي شي 

بارك الله في جهودك ولك شكري وتقديري.


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (23 يناير 2007)

*تكمله موضع الاخ فول بانك*

بعض الصور للموضوع
بعد ازن اخي العزيز فول بانك
وهذا الموقع به الموضوع كامل 
http://www.xainoo.com/?p=125&page=1


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (23 يناير 2007)

هذا الموقع به تكمله شرح الاخ العزيز فول بانك 
http://www.xainoo.com/?p=125&page=1


----------



## م المصري (23 يناير 2007)

اشكرك وليد علي المعلومات القيمه و المفيده و الصور و الرابط ,,,,
تحياتي لك


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (23 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااا يا وليد
و جزاك الله كل خير..............


----------



## مامهندس (24 يناير 2007)

أخي الكريم/ مهندس وليد سمير
شكر الله لك وبارك فيك موقع فيه كثي من الاشياء التي كنت ابحث عنها
أخي الكريم أرجو منك التعليق وايضاح ان امكن على الجملتين التين باللون الاحمر يبدو انهما متناقظتان وأيهما ألاصح. تقبل شكري مقدماً

*كيف تطير الطـائرة*
تطير الطائرات بسبب إحداث أجنحتها لقوى الرفع (Lift) و هي القوى الموجهة للأعلى في الطائرة.
عندما يمر الهواء حول الأجنحة تقوم الأجنحة بتغيير اتجاه الهواء، إن للجناح شكلاً مميزاً له القدرة على إحداث القوة القادرة على رفع الطائرة و التي تسمى (قوة الرفع Lift Force)، إن المقطع العرضي للجناح يأخذ شكل حاجب العين (أي أنه متقعر) وهكذا يكون السطح العلوي أطول من السطح السفلي للجناح. تنتج قوة الرفع في الأساس بسبب دفع أجنحة الطائرة للهواء الذي يمر بجانبها للأسفل، و كرد فعل الهواء يقوم الهواء بدفع الجناح للأعلى.
هنالك ما يسمى زاوية الهجوم (Angle of Attack) وهي الزاوية التي يصنعها الجناح مع تيار الهواء المار (انظر الرسم الإيضاحي آخر الصفحة)، هنالك أيضاً ما يدعى باسم (حافة الهجوم Leading Edge) وهي الحافة الأمامية للجناح التي تكون بمواجهة الهواء، وأيضاً توجد (حافة الفرار أو الإدبار Trailing Edge) و هي الحافة الخلفية للجناح و التي يترك عندها الهواء الجناح، في المقطع العرضي تكون كلاً من حافتي الهجوم و الفرار ممثلتين بنقطتين فقط في مقدمة مقطع الجناح وفي مؤخرته.
عندما تكون الطائرة في طور الإقلاع أو الطيران المستوي فإن حافة الهجوم للجناح تكون أعلى من حافة الفرار أو حافة الإدبار. و عندما يتحرك الجناح خلال الهواء تقوم زاوية الهجوم بدفع الهواء إلى أسفل الجناح. الهواء المتدفق أعلى الجناح ينحرف للأسفل أيضاً لأنه ينساب على الشكل المصمم خصيصاً للجناح.
إن ازدياد زاوية الهجوم يؤدي إلى ازدياد قوة الرفع على الجناح لأن هذا يؤدي إلى انحراف أكبر للهواء نحو الأسفل، لكن لهذا الازدياد حد يتحول بعد الجناح إلى حالة الانهيار، وسنتناول هذه الحالة فيما بعد إنشاء الله.
القانون الثالث من قوانين الحركة (التي صاغها الفيزيائي الإنجليزي إسحاق نيوتن) يقول بأن: لكل فعل رد فعل يساويه في المقدار ويعاكسه في الاتجاه. في هذه الحالة دفع الأجنحة للهواء إلى الأسفل هو الفعل، بينما دفع الهواء للأجنحة إلى الأعلى هو رد الفعل، هذا ما يسبب قوة الرفع للطائرة و هي القوة العمودية للأعلى في الطائرة. 
يمكن تفسير قوة الرفع أيضا بواسطة مبادئ برنولي و التي تنص على أنه: عند الحركة السريعة للمائع (كالهواء) فإنه يتعرض لضغط أقل من الضغط الذي يتعرض له في حالة الحركة البطيئة للمائع. (سرعة عالية تؤدي إلى ضغط قليل، وسرعة منخفضة تؤدي إلى ضغط عالي)
نتيجة لكون سطح الجناح العلوي أصغر من سطح الجناح السفلي (نتيجة لتقعر الجناح) فإن الهواء أعلى جناح الطائرة يتحرك بسرعة أكبر وضغط أقل منه تحت الجناح، الضغط العالي تحت الجناح يؤدي إلى رفع الجناح، وهكذا يمكن إيجاد قوة الرفع المتولد بمعادلات مشتقة من مبادئ برنولي.


----------



## barood (28 يناير 2007)

*منقول*

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل
لكن أتمنى منك أن تكتب منقول في آخر الموضوع وتشير إلى المصدر

http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?ind=reviews&op=entry_view&iden=7
جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك للخير


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (28 يناير 2007)

barood قال:


> مشكور على الموضوع الجميل
> لكن أتمنى منك أن تكتب منقول في آخر الموضوع وتشير إلى المصدر
> 
> http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?ind=reviews&op=entry_view&iden=7
> جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك للخير


اخي العزيز كلامك كله صحيح وفعلا انا كاتب المصدر وهو الموقع المكتوب بالمشاركه وانا حبيت ان اضيف للمنتدي معلومات من الممكن ان تفيد الاخرين


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (28 يناير 2007)

مامهندس قال:


> أخي الكريم/ مهندس وليد سمير
> شكر الله لك وبارك فيك موقع فيه كثي من الاشياء التي كنت ابحث عنها
> أخي الكريم أرجو منك التعليق وايضاح ان امكن على الجملتين التين باللون الاحمر يبدو انهما متناقظتان وأيهما ألاصح. تقبل شكري مقدماً
> 
> ...


بالنسبه لذلك الشرح سوف اوضح لك تلك النقطه
يكون الضغط الجوي اللي فوق الجناح أقل من الضغط الجوي اللي ينساب تحت الجناح
أن الطائرة بعد ما تتحرك الى الأمام وأزدياد السرعة راح يكون الهواء اللي يمر تحت الجناح أبطء بالسرعة من الهواء اللي راح يمر من فوق الجناح.(لأن جزيئات الهواء راح تنقسم نصفين نصف يمر من فوق الجناح وراح يقطع مسافة أطول والنصف الأخر راح يمر من تحت الجناح وراح يقطع مسافه اصغر


----------



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2007)

هل طائرات الركاب تقف في الجو ,,,,,كما يراها العامه و هم ينظرون الي طائره ركاب تستعد للهبوط في احد المطارات فأذا بها متوقفه في الجو؟


----------



## عبد المعبود (8 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ مصطفي (9 فبراير 2007)

Aboayoy قال:


> هل طائرات الركاب تقف في الجو ,,,,,كما يراها العامه و هم ينظرون الي طائره ركاب تستعد للهبوط في احد المطارات فأذا بها متوقفه في الجو؟




مش فاهم قصدك ايه الحقيقه :81: 

يعني ايه طائره ركاب تقف في الهواء !!

ارجو التوضيح ​


----------



## م المصري (9 فبراير 2007)

مشرفي القدير مصطفي ,,,,,,, كنت انا و بعض أصدقائي متوقفين امام النادي الاهلي بمدينه نصر بالقاهره ,,,,,, و رأيتهم يشيرون عل طائرة ركاب ,,,,,يبدوا منظرها متوقفه تماما في الجو ,,,,,و بالطبع سألوني ,,,و أجبتهم ,فأردت ان أعرف الاجابه النموذجيه منك يا أخي ,,,,


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (9 فبراير 2007)

Aboayoy قال:


> هل طائرات الركاب تقف في الجو ,,,,,كما يراها العامه و هم ينظرون الي طائره ركاب تستعد للهبوط في احد المطارات فأذا بها متوقفه في الجو؟


طائرات الركاب لاتستطيع الوقوف في الهواء وقد قام احد الاخوه بالاجابه علي هذا السؤال في موضوع اسال وان شاء الله هتلاقي الاجابه


----------



## م المصري (9 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك يا وليد ,,,,, و بصفتي مهندس طيران فأنا اعرف ان ذلك مستحيل ,,,,و لكن الخداع البصري جعل بعض الاصدقاء يشككون فيما أقول ,,,,, فأردت ان اتي لهم بدليل دامغ من منتدانا أشكرك يا اخي وليد


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (9 فبراير 2007)

اخي العزيز ابو ايه هناك ثلاث انواع من الطائرات التي تستطيع الوقوف في الهواء
هي طائرة الهليكوبتر وطـائرة الهارير الحـربية البريطانية(v22) و الطائرة الأمريكية بيل بوونغ إم في22
اما بالنسبه لاصدقاؤك فكما قلت الخداع البصري وسرعه الطائره تكاد تكون لاتتعدي 200كم \ساعه فلذلك تخيلوا انها واقفه في الجو


----------



## م المصري (9 فبراير 2007)

مهندس وليد سمير قال:


> اخي العزيز ابو ايه هناك ثلاث انواع من الطائرات التي تستطيع الوقوف في الهواء
> هي طائرة الهليكوبتر وطـائرة الهارير الحـربية البريطانية(v22) و الطائرة الأمريكية بيل بوونغ إم في22
> اما بالنسبه لاصدقاؤك فكما قلت الخداع البصري وسرعه الطائره تكاد تكون لاتتعدي 200كم \ساعه فلذلك تخيلوا انها واقفه في الجو



أخي العزيز وليد سمير ,,,,,,أشكرك جزيلا علي تفضلك بالرد ,,,,,, و انا علي علم بالانواع الثلاثه التي تفضلت بذكرها ,,,,,,, و كذلك بسرعة الطائره المنخفضه جدا ,,,,حيث انها تهبط تحت تأثير القصور و ليس بتأثير المحركات ,,,,

و كنت اريد ان اتأكد فقط ان العلم لم يتقدم بعد ليصنع طائرة ركاب تهبط عموديا ,,,

تحياتي العطره


----------



## جاسر (10 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

بخصوص توقف الطائرة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=228201&postcount=93

a اي سرعة الهواء عند الطائرة
w سرعة الرياح


والله أعلم


----------



## صالح التميمي (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م/ مصطفي (11 فبراير 2007)

لا استطيــع الاضــافه علي ما قالــه الساده الاعزاء  
و اوويد رايهم بالقطـــــــــــــــع


----------



## احمد محمود. (12 فبراير 2007)

صورة البنت جميلة جدا


----------



## م المصري (13 فبراير 2007)

احمد ابوعبيده قال:


> صورة البنت جميلة جدا



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kmor11 (28 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
لكن كنت اريد ان اسال عن سبب حدوث المطبات الجويه؟


----------



## kmor11 (28 فبراير 2007)

*المطبات الجويه*

ما سبب حدوث المطبات الجويه وكيف تؤثر على الطائره؟


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (1 مارس 2007)

kmor11 قال:


> ما سبب حدوث المطبات الجويه وكيف تؤثر على الطائره؟


المطبات الهوائيه:
هي عبارة عن اختلال بطبقات الهواء ناتج عن اختلاف درجات الحراره بصورة قوية على مسافات متقاربه جدا او اختلاف اتجاه الرياح بمسافات قصيرة ايضا 
المطبات الهوائية اربعة انواع واحد ناتج عن الغيوم (cb) وواحدة ناتجة عن اختلال في طبقات الجو و اختلاف الحرارة ( clear air turb ) و الثالث ناتج عن حرارة الصيف و المادية الي تيارات الحمل و التي في اغلب الاحيان تكون في حالات و الهبوط في ا لصيف وهي لا تكون على ارتفاعات عاليه فغالبا لا تتعدا 14000 الف قدم و الرابعة ناتجه عن طائرات اخرى وهو ما يعرف بال jetwaketurb 
ومدى تاثيرها على الطائرة ونحن نتكلم طائرات الركاب ال jet قد تتسبب المطبات باطفاء المحرك و لذلك يجب استخدام ما يسمى بالشعلة المستمرة


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (18 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا مشاركه حلوه


----------



## ابومحمد كمال (15 مارس 2008)

أخي العزير مجهود مبارك 

ولكن هل هناك علاقة رياضية توضح علاقة مساحة الجناح بقوة الرفع


----------



## البرنس311 (15 مارس 2008)

Thank you very very much MR Fullbank


----------

